# oil for 1.8t



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

whats the best oil to use for a 1.8t in warm weather in new york?what about cold weather? the car is chipped with a k04 turbo kit.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: oil for 1.8t (tomespo)*

just use 5w-40 like the book says to.


----------



## NEP (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: oil for 1.8t (boosted b5)*

15w 90 works like a charm.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

alright is castrol gtx good? i just bought the car from a guy so this is my first oil change im doing. thanks alot for the help
espo


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (tomespo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomespo* »_alright is castrol gtx good? i just bought the car from a guy so this is my first oil change im doing. thanks alot for the help
espo

No. gtx is not synthetic. Castrol Syntec 5w-40. or Mobil 1 0w-40, AMSoil 5w-40, ELF Excelion 5w-40, Torco 5w-40


----------



## NEP (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (boosted b5)*

ive been using mobil one 5w-30 since day one. seems like a lot of people like the mobil stuff.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

well the car has 114k on it and i dont want to just switch to synthetic and have a chanve of getting leaks.


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (tomespo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomespo* »_well the car has 114k on it and i dont want to just switch to synthetic and have a chanve of getting leaks. 

Well who ever owned it before is an idiot. Use 5w40 synthetic. 
Ive got 148xxx miles on my whip and the previous owner ran 5w40 castrol since day one so I did the same. I tried Mobil 1 5w30 for one oil change and my car started to burn it off. Booo 5w40 Castrol is the only thing that'll ever to my motor


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

ok but what im saying is i dont want to switch to synthetic becuase of the high miles because synthetic is thinner and i dont want to get any leaks.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (tomespo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomespo* »_ok but what im saying is i dont want to switch to synthetic becuase of the high miles because synthetic is thinner and i dont want to get any leaks. 

.. you should have been using synthetic since the car was new. You want synthetic since you spend all the money on the K04... and you don't want the oil the coke the bearings....synthetic oil is more thermally stable.
...didn't you read the owner's manual went it came to maintenance?
...edit: and seeing your other thread... why did you buy the car when the maintenance records were unclear? That should have been a huge red flag when it came to your decision.


_Modified by GT17V at 12:55 AM 11-9-2008_


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

i just dont remember what the guy said he used and i cant get in touch with him.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (tomespo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomespo* »_ok but what im saying is i dont want to switch to synthetic becuase of the high miles because synthetic is thinner and i dont want to get any leaks. 

FWIW, synthetic oil of any given grade is required to meet the exact same viscosity metrics as any given conventional oil of the same grade. Said another way, there are LOTS of conventional xW-40 oils that are _thinner_ than any given xW-40 synthetic oil.


----------



## mwebb (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (shipo)*

castrol gtx and mobil one 5w 30 is / are NOT an acceptable oil for the 1.8t engine .
you need to look at the specification the engine requires 
VW / Audi 502 i believe .
the oil you use MUST meet that specification or what ever the VW / Audi specification really is .
it should be in the owners manual


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

alright so im going with 5w 40 then since thats what everyone says the manual says now do i go with synthetic or not


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (tomespo)*

Yes, go with synthetic, it's better for your turbo too.
I got my 12V VR with 110K miles and the guy was using castrol high mileage, which is not synthetic, ever since I owned the car I've been using synthetic and haven't sen any leaks.
I just changed my oil with Pentosin 5w 40 and the car runs smooth as ever.
Just put any synthetic oil that's on a vw approved list and you'll be fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

Mobil One Full synth FTW. 
Knew a guy w/ an 02 Jetta w/ a chip, that's all he ever used and it ran great. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (Maggiolone)*

I switched my 92 passat 16v to synthetic when I bought it with 135k on the clock. It created NO new leaks. It did on the other hand make it run more smoothly, took away a lot of lifter noise, and resulted in cleaner oil at oil change time (even when using a 6000mi drain interval). It now has over 195K and is still going strong.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

alright thx for the info


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Just FYI, it's not true that your engine requires synthetic oil, it's just that the 502 00 compliant oils available in the U.S. are all synthetic. Whether this is a ponzi scheme is open to debate.


----------

